# GHOST NIRVANA TOUR SF ADVANCED  - Tretlager/ Knarzen beim Bremsen



## Stephan__ (13. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Ghost Nirvana Tour Advanced im Onlineshop unserer Filiale vor Ort erworben. 
Leider waren sehr viele Bikes vor Ort ausverkauft…

Das Rad machte von Anfang an beim Treten Knackgeräusche. Ich bin am nächsten Tag  zur Werkstatt gefahren und das Rad wurde u.a. Schaltungsmäßig überprüft. Nach der Überprüfung wurde ein Pedal getauscht und der Sattel befestigt. Das Problem sollte damit erledigt sein, laut Werkstatt.

Jedoch stellte ich bei der Probefahrt fest, dass das Tretlager zu viel Spiel hatte. Ich reklamierte das sofort vor Ort. Nach erneuter Überprüfung durch die „Fachwerkstatt“ wurde das Tretlager erneuert. Das Knacken ist bis jetzt eigentlich weg, jedoch ist beim Bremsen über die Hinterradbremse ein sehr starkes Knarzen zu hören. Als ob was am Rahmen defekt ist. Ich vermute es liegt wohl an der hinteren Bremse…..?

Beim Nachsehen, stellte ich zudem fest, dass das vordere Ritzel am Tretlager sehr nach (1-2mm) am Rahmen ist. Schleifspuren sind schon vorhanden. Wurde das neue Lager (hoffentlich das Richtige ..) durch die Fachwerkstatt falsch eingebaut? Sollte hier nicht mehr Platz dazwischen sein? Kann das Knarzen von der hinteren Bremse kommen?

Ich bin bis jetzt nur 2-mal mit dem Rad kurze Strecken gefahren.


----------



## Neugravler (14. April 2021)

Hallo Stephan,

da hat leider deine Werkstatt gepfuscht. 
Beim Einbau des Tretlagers wurde ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (14. April 2021)

Wegen dem Knacken/Knarzen könntest du auch mal den allgemeinen Ghost Nirvana Tour Thread hier mit der Suchfunktion durchsuchen:





						Ghost Nirvana Tour
					

Servus zusammen,  Auf der Suche nach einem Allround HT bin ich auf das Nirvana Tour gestossen.  https://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/hardtail/bike/nirvana-tour-essential/  Von der Geometrie scheint es recht modern und die Ausstattung, gerade beim Essential Model, scheint dem Preis angemessen.  Ist...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Da sind diverse Szenarien von Knacken/Knarzen beschrieben und soweit ich es verfolgt habe, gab es immer eine Lösung.

Generell lohnt es sich den Thread zu durchstöbern, ich denke mittlerweile wurden/wird da schon alle möglichen Themen um das Rad besprochen.


----------



## Stephan__ (14. April 2021)

Danke für die Antworten! 

Das mit dem Spacer hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht....war mir aber nicht sicher.
Ich werde wohl morgen nochmal zu XXL Feld fahren müssen und mal sehen, was die dazu sagen. 
Eigentlich sollte ja schon eine kleine Entschädigung für den Murks dabei sein 

Hoffentlich können die Sachen behoben werden, aber ich zweifle ja schon etwas. Mag zwar im Moment eine stressige Zeit sein, aber sowas sollte nicht passieren.
Am liebste würde ich das Bike zurückschicken …


----------



## Seko89 (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Hab seit ca 1 Monat Probleme mit meinem Tretlager (Ghost Nirvana Tour adv)
Ich hab das Tretlager 2 mal ausgebaut 
sauber gemacht und gefettet ohne Erfolg.
(Tretlager lassen sich noch gut Drehen)

Nun möchte ich mir ein neues kaufen was eventuell hochwertiger ist.
Leider finde ich kein passendes.
Die Tretlager von Shimano haben alle einen 40-41 mm Durchmesser Außengewinde.
Der Ghost Nirvana hat einen 44 mm Außengewinden. (Siehe Foto)

Bin für jeden Ratschlag Dankbar
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Basi


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (4. Juni 2021)

Seko89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hab seit ca 1 Monat Probleme mit meinem Tretlager (Ghost Nirvana Tour adv)
> Ich hab das Tretlager 2 mal ausgebaut
> sauber gemacht und gefettet ohne Erfolg.
> ...



Habe es gegen das BB-MT800 getauscht

links Shimano -  rechts org.


----------



## Seko89 (6. Juni 2021)

boehseonkelz89 schrieb:


> Habe es gegen das BB-MT800 getauscht
> 
> links Shimano -  rechts org.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1286133


----------



## Seko89 (6. Juni 2021)

Vielen danke für die schnelle Antwort boehseonkelz89 
Könntest du mir bitte ein Foto im Eingebauten Zustand schicken?
Hatte die BB-MT800 auch bestellt!
Der Außendurchmesser des Tretlagers betrug bei mir 41mm.
Beim Einbau war es mit dem Rahmen des Tretlagers nicht bündig.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Basi


----------



## Neugravler (6. Juni 2021)

Das war bei mir auch so. Da kannst nix gegen tun. Du wirst einen Teil des blanken Alu sehen.


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (6. Juni 2021)

Seko89 schrieb:


> Vielen danke für die schnelle Antwort boehseonkelz89
> Könntest du mir bitte ein Foto im Eingebauten Zustand schicken?
> Hatte die BB-MT800 auch bestellt!
> Der Außendurchmesser des Tretlagers betrug bei mir 41mm.
> ...


----------

